# How I convinced my husband to help me foot the bill.



## jojabri (Apr 25, 2014)

I am a seriously independent person. I hate asking my husband for cash at all for any reason at all. He is the primary breadwinner and he works HARD! I, on the other hand, work only 2 days per month at $150 per night. My hubby has been gracious enough to rarely ask me for any of my money except for a few times when checks didn't come in on time, as we are self-employed people.

At the beginning of the month, I get our budgeted money for groceries and household supplies. Fortunately, the hubby hasn't realized the money I save on DIYing other household items such as laundry detergent and body wash (*Insert evil laugh here*). Since, I get to use any leftover scratch on whatever I want, I've slipped back to being a really hardcore on shopping sales couponning, and using cash-back apps.

It occurred to me a few days ago that I am saving us A LOT of money just by making our own libations. It only really hit me when my husband was going over our end of month finances/planning out next month and he said that we've got more money stocked back now than we have ever had. This got me thinking.

Why did we have more now than ever even though we haven't had any major changes in business? Then it occurred to me we're not hitting up the liquor store.

Other than Saturday night, HE was the one who bought our drinkies. Last year, I worked at a bar and I always bought something home after my show.

So I asked him nonchalantly, "Hunny, how much did we spend on drinks before I started making our own?" He replies "I dunno, 10 to 15 dollars a day I guess." Okay that sounds reasonable enough I thought. A bottle of wine each, or a nice bottle of bourbon, okay sure, totally makes sense. I reached over my phone and tapped in calculator $12.5x 313 (the average o$ 10-15 dollars per night times 365 days minus 52 Saturdays.) The sum was $3912.50. 

We finished our discussion and I started talking about batches I just started up. I said "Oh and one more thing" and showed him the calculator screen on my phone showing "$3912.50"

He looked puzzled for a moment and asked me what it meant. I explained.

So now he has agreed that since he no longer has to foot that bill and that he is enjoying the product of my hobby, he can help me upgrade and buy equipment and supplies. Previously, he helped me indulge my hobby a case of bottles and a hand corker (AKA plastic piece of crap) for Christmas and a Food Saver to assist with degassing. 

Looks like this coupon-clipping momma will be upgrading and will be able to drop a bit more cash on nicer equipment (super-giddy about getting an AllInOne and filter setup!) and some kits. Not that I won't continue to make Dragon Blood variations or frozen concentrate wines (I REALLY LOVED the Old Orchard Cherry Pomegranate, and Dragon Blood variants are awesome and so far stand to be general crowd pleasers.)


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 25, 2014)

Great deal. You will love the AIO. Also try to pick up a good corker, the make all the difference in the world.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Apr 25, 2014)

Gina that is a really significant amount and will go pretty far in upgrades. I still have a hand corker which I can live with because I rarely bottle more than 30 at a time. But my AIO,, that is my gem. It should top your list. (I am not a paid spokesperson for the All in One, but I would be if he offered.) lol.


----------



## jojabri (Apr 25, 2014)

I already got the Ferrari Italian floor corker. I love it to bits-n-pieces! I don't have the upper body strength to use that plastic piece-of-doo-doo, and my hubby wasn't keen on having to cork with it. The floor model is so easy even my 12 year old son can cork (and he likes it)!

As far as the AIO, I'm really hoping I can order on Monday, maybe Tuesday depending on how fast my bank can post deposits. I've pushed off moving some things until I get it. The auto-siphon was a good step-up from my 1st, but I can only imagine how much easier it can be.

I think a one of my larger priorities at this point is graduating from plastic to glass carboys.

I doubt I'll be asking him to contribute as much as we're actually saving to the cause because we are still in the process of home purchasing. But it's nice to know that he recognizes that this hobby as rewarding as it is for both of us, is actually bettering our financial state.

Maybe I can get him to buy me some cute shoes too????


----------



## LoneStarLori (Apr 25, 2014)

Ooops. Glad you mentioned plastic carboys. They don't work too well with the AIO. The vacuum will collapse them. You can transfer OUT of one, but not IN to one. 
PM Vacuumpumpman, his customer service is great and he will be happy to talk to you about it. He may have a work-around.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 25, 2014)

Gina, 

Your resourcefulness is great, and a good example of how we can all find ways to fund our hobbies if we really want to. Don't forget about the bottling attachment, if the finances allow. It's a fantastic accessory for the AIO.


----------



## jojabri (Apr 25, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> Gina,
> 
> Your resourcefulness is great, and a good example of how we can all find ways to fund our hobbies if we really want to. Don't forget about the bottling attachment, if the finances allow. It's a fantastic accessory for the AIO.



Go big or go home, right? When I order this week, I plan on buying the whole she-bang.


----------



## peaches9324 (Apr 25, 2014)

all this hype about the AIO puts my buonvino minijet to shame


----------



## Hokapsig (Apr 26, 2014)

The AIO was a great purchase for me. I also scoured the Craigslist ads and found glass carboys for $7 to $15 per carboy. 

I'm REALLY liking that you coupon, have a budget and STILL manage to squeeze in winemaking. Kudo's to you and your hubby!!!


----------



## jojabri (Apr 26, 2014)

Hokapsig said:


> The AIO was a great purchase for me. I also scoured the Craigslist ads and found glass carboys for $7 to $15 per carboy.
> 
> I'm REALLY liking that you coupon, have a budget and STILL manage to squeeze in winemaking. Kudo's to you and your hubby!!!




I WISH I could find carboys on Craigslist. It happens so infrequently here and when it does, I seem to never be the first responder when a post does pop up.

I did manage to pick up a 15 gal demijohn for $25. I know that's bargain and I couldn't pass that up. Currently that lil gem is sitting full of blackberry DB.

It may sound harsh that I am allotted a monthly "household budget" for groceries and other home needs but my allotment is pretty substantial. Being as frugal as I can be, I take advantage of sales, coupons, rebates, and DIYs and in some cases, get paid to buy items. My crowning jewel still has to be spending less than $10 per year on laundry detergent, that's less than one bottle of Tide. Strawberry DB at 65 cents per bottle is a darn close second.

If you have the time and planning ability, you can seriously bust grocery and household spending 50% off or better.

It I really went to brass tacks: smart shopping = paying for home wine making hobby = saving money for house down payment = house payments... It payed for a house???? Hrmmmm?????

Perhaps I should lay off the 65 cent Strawberry DB before my math goes all wonky


----------



## calvin (Apr 26, 2014)

I got 2 winemaking equipment kits for Christmas. I haven't bought a case of beer yet. Still have one in the fridge I bought before. I did spend a bunch of money at the liquor store trying out different wines. Now I rarely go if ever 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## NorCal (Apr 26, 2014)

If you and the hubby are drinking 600+ bottles a year, the opportunity to save some $ is definitely there!


----------



## Hokapsig (Apr 26, 2014)

jojabri said:


> I WISH I could find carboys on Craigslist. It happens so infrequently here and when it does, I seem to never be the first responder when a post does pop up.
> 
> I did manage to pick up a 15 gal demijohn for $25. I know that's bargain and I couldn't pass that up. Currently that lil gem is sitting full of blackberry DB.
> 
> ...


 
I am SERIOUSLY impressed with how you make a dollar stretch. Make sure to hit the library and grab a Dave Ramsey book "Financial Peace". VERY impressed with your winemaking on a budget. Make sure to visit the local fruit stands at closing time to see if you can grab some of their produce that is over ripe for a great bargain. Your going to use it to make wine or add it to wine like DB anyway....


----------



## calvin (Apr 26, 2014)

Dave Ramsey is great. I haven't read his book but his radio show is great


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jojabri (Apr 26, 2014)

Hokapsig said:


> I am SERIOUSLY impressed with how you make a dollar stretch. Make sure to hit the library and grab a Dave Ramsey book "Financial Peace". VERY impressed with your winemaking on a budget. Make sure to visit the local fruit stands at closing time to see if you can grab some of their produce that is over ripe for a great bargain. Your going to use it to make wine or add it to wine like DB anyway....



Thanks!

I never thought about the fruit stand. We only have one here and the pickin's are slim, but our neighboring city has a very nice one. I'll have to check that out.

I'm all about having financial peace. Early on, I decided that if I couldn't afford it I didn't need it. Hence, I swore off credit cards, which as I understand is much of why people get into debt initially.

I did get a Lowe's card once as a "credit builder" to build a garage but it was paid off immediately at tax time. Considering getting another "credit builder" card if our home application is denied because my credit score. It's not a bad score, but it could be better.


----------



## NorCal (Apr 27, 2014)

Dave Ramsey has great advice and does not like credit or credit scores. His first step is to have $1,000 in the bank, followed by paying off all your debts except the house and tearing the credit cards up; he calls them the baby steps.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 28, 2014)

jojabri said:


> .... tapped in calculator $12.5x 313 (the average o$ 10-15 dollars per night times 365 days minus 52 Saturdays.) The sum was $3912.50.


 
Not to be a nit picker (it is just the accountant in me), but you need to deduct the cost of ingredients, equipment, corks, etc that you have spent so far. 

Still, you sure can save a lot by making it yourself and also legally cheat the government out of some tax dollars to boot.


----------



## jojabri (Apr 28, 2014)

I get what you're saying, but I do whatever I please with the money I make. Which is not much, $100 - $150 a night, 1-2 nights per month. It easily covers equipment, ingredients, etc.

My income isn't factored into our regular budget as I'm free to do with it whatever I wish.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 28, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Not to be a nit picker (it is just the accountant in me), but you need to deduct the cost of ingredients, equipment, corks, etc that you have spent so far.
> ...



Well, aren't you the BUZZ KILL!!!!!!!


----------



## TinyPirate (Apr 28, 2014)

shoebiedoo said:


> Well, aren't you the BUZZ KILL!!!!!!!



Duh, he's an accountant =)


----------



## winointraining (Apr 29, 2014)

Did you find a source for bottles? Also if you hit yard sales you may find carboys, they are kind of rare but have seen some.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 29, 2014)

TinyPirate said:


> Duh, he's an accountant =)


 

Well, actually no, I am not an accountant. But I do believe that there is a little accountant in us all..


Jojabri, So what do you use for laundry detergent??


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 29, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Well, actually no, I am not an accountant. But I do believe that there is a little accountant in us all..



And I have been trying for years to get that little bastard out! 

I think that tonight I may try and drown him with another bottle of red wine....


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 29, 2014)

NorCal said:


> tearing the credit cards up;



Totally disagree with this. I make a fair amount of money of using my credit card. 1.5% cash back on every purchase, with no annual fee. 
With that said, it is ALWAYS paid off each month. It defeats the purpose of having it, if it is not. I do realize that most people probably aren't as OCD as I, and that is how they get into trouble with the credit card issue.


----------



## jojabri (Apr 29, 2014)

winointraining said:


> Did you find a source for bottles? Also if you hit yard sales you may find carboys, they are kind of rare but have seen some.



Kind of. I finally got my cousin who works at a winery to keep some back for me. Last visit she brought me almost 5 cases. Yay! I also found a booth in a local flea market that had a few cases, selling at a quarter per bottle. They said check back they will have more.

I'll probably still have to keep buying clear ones for a while as it seems the bulk are either green or brown. It's a shame to put some things in dark bottles. And some things would look downright dreadful in a dark bottle. For example, my blueberry candy cane in a brown... ewwww!

I keep browsing yard sale ads and sites. No luck yet. I'm guessing this isn't a very popular hobby here.


----------



## jojabri (Apr 29, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Well, actually no, I am not an accountant. But I do believe that there is a little accountant in us all..
> 
> 
> Jojabri, So what do you use for laundry detergent??



Bar soap, Borax Laundry Booster, Arm & Hammer Washing Soda, and water. http://www.thefamilyhomestead.com/laundrysoap.htm

Despite what the recipe says, you can use whatever soap you like, I like using a lavender for me and my daughter and something more manly for hubby and the boys. They prefer Old Spice Swagger. 

Either way, I spend about $12 per year on laundry detergent for a house of 5.

I also make our own body wash with a similar method using bar soap, water, and glycerin: http://madamedeals.com/domestic-diva-homemade-body-wash/


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 29, 2014)

jojabri said:


> Kind of. I finally got my cousin who works at a winery to keep some back for me. Last visit she brought me almost 5 cases. Yay! I also found a booth in a local flea market that had a few cases, selling at a quarter per bottle. They said check back they will have more.
> 
> I'll probably still have to keep buying clear ones for a while as it seems the bulk are either green or brown. It's a shame to put some things in dark bottles. And some things would look downright dreadful in a dark bottle. For example, my blueberry candy cane in a brown... ewwww!
> 
> I keep browsing yard sale ads and sites. No luck yet. I'm guessing this isn't a very popular hobby here.


 

If there are any wineries in your area check to see if you can have their empties from their tasting room. I know there are wineries in this are that sell the empties for anywhere from $2.00-$4.00 Per case.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 29, 2014)

jojabri said:


> Bar soap, Borax Laundry Booster, Arm & Hammer Washing Soda, and water. http://www.thefamilyhomestead.com/laundrysoap.htm
> 
> Despite what the recipe says, you can use whatever soap you like, I like using a lavender for me and my daughter and something more manly for hubby and the boys. They prefer Old Spice Swagger.
> 
> ...


 

We've made the laundry detergent with that recipe. Works very well. I wasn't aware that you could use any bar soap. I'll have to let my wife know. I used a different recipe because it didn't make that much and the recipe we made only called for using a tsp of detergent. Same ingredients though.

Here is the recipe we used...

http://www.budget101.com/myo-household-items/whipped-cream-super-laundry-soap-3993.html


----------



## jojabri (Apr 29, 2014)

ffemt128 said:


> If there are any wineries in your area check to see if you can have their empties from their tasting room. I know there are wineries in this are that sell the empties for anywhere from $2.00-$4.00 Per case.



I called around today.

The one closest to me recycles them.

The next I called does not.

The third, I found said they either give them away or trash them. I asked what day would be best to come pick up, he said Saturday or Sunday. There is also a local Groupon for this one, half off wine and gifts. Looks like I'll get a groupon, then some wine and free bottles. Win-Win-Win. YAY!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 29, 2014)

jojabri said:


> Bar soap, Borax Laundry Booster, Arm & Hammer Washing Soda, and water. http://www.thefamilyhomestead.com/laundrysoap.htm
> 
> Despite what the recipe says, you can use whatever soap you like, I like using a lavender for me and my daughter and something more manly for hubby and the boys. They prefer Old Spice Swagger.
> 
> ...


 

WOW... Can you spend some time with my wife? Perhaps some of this may wear off on her??


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 29, 2014)

jojabri said:


> I called around today.
> 
> The one closest to me recycles them.
> 
> ...



Glad you hear it was somewhat of a success.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 29, 2014)

JohnT said:


> WOW... Can you spend some time with my wife? Perhaps some of this may wear off on her??



John,

The soap does work and is relatively easy to make..


----------



## jojabri (Apr 30, 2014)

ffemt128 said:


> We've made the laundry detergent with that recipe. Works very well. I wasn't aware that you could use any bar soap. I'll have to let my wife know. I used a different recipe because it didn't make that much and the recipe we made only called for using a tsp of detergent. Same ingredients though.
> 
> Here is the recipe we used...
> 
> http://www.budget101.com/myo-household-items/whipped-cream-super-laundry-soap-3993.html



Instead of a half bar of Fels Naphtha, I substitute a full bar of regular body soap. I never particularly liked the Fels Naphtha smell.

The only one that I've found that doesn't work is Oil of Olay. Maybe because it has extra oils involved?maybe? 

So yeah, just about any will do it.


----------

